# Pics from my very first photoshoot! :D



## Jackie O (May 13, 2010)

So a friend of mine, who's an awesome photographer based out the Inland Empire, California named Stella Simona offered to take some photos of me and of course I couldn't resist! I was really interested in getting at least a headshot, and a decent photo for when I get business cards done. Here's the makeup look in detail

(all products listed are MAC unless specified)

Eyes: 
eyeshadow base: I made my own green eyeshadow base using the Marine Ultra (blue) and Primary Yellow MAC Chromaline, I mixed them together to make a dark emerald green
inner v: Woodwinked e/s
lid: Club e/s and Blue Brown Pigment
Outter V: Bottle Green e/s (pro) and Plumage e/s
Crease: Brown Script
Brow Bone: Ricepaper
Blacktrack Fluidline (upperlash line)
Feline eye kohl (waterline)
Zoomlash/Studio Fix lash Mascara
#20 half lashes

Cheeks:
contour: Shadowy Sculting Powder (pro)
blush: Optimistic Orange cremeblush (limited)/Coppertone blush
cheekbone highlight: Improvise Mineralized blush

Lips: 
Cork liner
Peachstock lipstick (pro)
Revealing lipglass


----------



## chelseypaige (May 13, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 13, 2010)

Wow! I love the liner... the necklace and your beautiful smile! Nice job to both of you.


----------



## ZoZo (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## nursee81 (May 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BBJay (May 14, 2010)

You look gorgeous! I love them. That contour look amazing.


----------



## felicianicole (May 14, 2010)

You are beautiful!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 14, 2010)

WOW, you are GORGEOUS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful makeup too!


----------



## ilhk (May 14, 2010)

gorgeous!! :]


----------



## kpenn (May 14, 2010)

Hello, stunner!  Love the makeup and your look in general.  Holy cheekbones!  You're gorgeous.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 14, 2010)

You're stunning....love the look!


----------



## lexielex (May 14, 2010)

Wow! It Gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2010)

Holy cow you look beautiful in these pictures and I love your eye makeup!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 14, 2010)

Wow...so beautiful...you contour so beautifully...and I love your eyes. Great makeup and great photos.


----------



## Skrollan (May 14, 2010)

wow how gorgeous!! Stunning makeup and photos, you look so amazing. What a beautiful smile! Love your brows and cheekbones.


----------



## chrisantiss (May 14, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Vlcatko (May 14, 2010)

Absolutely amazing! You are simply stunning... I love love the eye makeup!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2010)

Beautiful photos, beautiful makeup on a beautiful person!


----------



## keeks87 (May 14, 2010)

you look beautiful and the make up is amaizing!


----------



## MissResha (May 14, 2010)

pretty ass!


----------



## Nepenthe (May 14, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous look, the photos turned out beautifully.


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 14, 2010)

Wow - you are stunning! Love the pic with the peacock jewellery over your hand. Beautiful makeup


----------



## claralikesguts (May 14, 2010)

you are amazingly pretty!!!


----------



## sss215 (May 14, 2010)

pretty!


----------



## iaisha26 (May 14, 2010)

Simply lovely...


----------



## January (May 14, 2010)

You are beyond beautiful! I'm in awe... love love love the lid color too


----------



## mariserinb (May 14, 2010)

you're beautiful!!! lovvve these pics and gorgeous makeup, as usual!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2010)

You are so gorgeous!


----------



## fintia (May 14, 2010)

beautiful! and loving the feather necklace!


----------



## iadorepretty (May 14, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## iShadow (May 14, 2010)

LOVE the eyeshadow combos!


----------



## dust_bunny (May 14, 2010)

You are just soo gorgeous! The makeup looks fantastic and you are beautiful!!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (May 14, 2010)

*You look amazing!!!! Loving the whole look.*


----------



## Candy Christ (May 15, 2010)

These are gorgeous!


----------



## Jackie O (May 15, 2010)

thank you guys so much, I really appreciate you guys taking the time to check out this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and lol at Resha!!


----------



## amelia.jayde (May 15, 2010)

you are gorgeous! i love your eyes, the teal is absolutely stunning on  you!


----------



## tropical_smiles (May 15, 2010)

I love your pictures. You're beautiful!!!


----------



## Lady_Danger (May 15, 2010)

Wow you're stunning! The makeup is absolutely flawless


----------



## Senoj (May 15, 2010)

This is beautiful! Your face is flawless!!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2010)

wow! you look amazing! love the make up and the pictures are beuatiful!


----------



## kenoki (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (May 15, 2010)

your face is pretty much perfect. love that last photo.


----------



## User67 (May 15, 2010)

So beautiful!!!


----------



## shannyn92 (May 16, 2010)

so beautiful


----------



## amyzon (May 16, 2010)

Would love for you to do a tut of this one your channel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's stunning.


----------



## cyanidewine (May 16, 2010)

I would looove to know where that necklace is from, if at all possible! it looks stunning against your skin tone and you miss, are a very, very gorgeous woman!


----------



## redhead2000 (May 16, 2010)

You are stunning! I love your makeup. Wish I had your skills!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (May 17, 2010)

you look very awesome! the pics turned out great


----------



## Jackie O (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyanidewine* 

 
_I would looove to know where that necklace is from, if at all possible! it looks stunning against your skin tone and you miss, are a very, very gorgeous woman!_

 
I could be wrong and I apologize if so but I believe I bought the necklace from Aldo accessories. That was, however, about 5 or 6 months ago though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thank you for the compliments


----------



## esperanza0905 (May 18, 2010)

wow! this is just perfect!!!!!!


----------



## RedR0se (May 19, 2010)

Everyone take notes, this is how you do FLAWLESS!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## moonlit (May 20, 2010)

Girl, you are so hot and the makeup is just stunning!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 21, 2010)

oh wow you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## devin (May 22, 2010)

You look absolutely gorgeous! Your bone structure is amazing!! Beautiful pictures and outstanding makeup!


----------



## gaishell (May 22, 2010)

what a georgeous lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and what a lovely colors on you


----------



## j4lyphe (May 22, 2010)

gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what did u use as foundation?


----------



## Regality101 (May 25, 2010)

Speechless you WORKED it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 25, 2010)

Wow... Beautiful!


----------



## QueenBam (May 26, 2010)

omggggg WOWWWWWWWW!


----------



## marciagordon189 (May 26, 2010)

Simply Beautiful


----------



## mikri75 (May 26, 2010)

Please do a tut on your youtube channel for this look!!!

Thanks


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 26, 2010)

I'm jealous! You're gorgeous!


----------



## kc8 (May 26, 2010)

OMG! You look absolutely stunning, gorgeous, flawless!!  Everything from the poses, props, makeup were beautiful!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prototype83 (May 27, 2010)

Ohhhh Jackie!!!  Now I'm going to be stalking your YouTube channel until you put this tut up...you know that right???!!!

Nigerian women are just so gorgeous ;-)


----------



## Sass (May 27, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jackie O (Jun 14, 2010)

thank you guys!! Hey hey I have a video tutorial for this look, I posted it last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 youtube.com/lilpumpkinpie05


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 14, 2010)

Unbelievably gorgeous!


----------



## oooshesbad (Jun 14, 2010)

OH MY LORD your photos are Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jess126xo (Jun 14, 2010)

thats beautiful i love your skin tone its so vibrant


----------



## misssheena (Jun 17, 2010)

You are stunning - absolutely flawless!


----------



## baton (Jun 17, 2010)

OMG you are stunningly gorgeous!!!  stupid question but for the photoshoot...did you do your own makeup or was it a makeup artist because your makeup is flawless and looks so professionally done.  are you a makeup artist??


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 18, 2010)

the eyeshadow color and texture is really pretty.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jackie O* 

 
_thank you guys!! Hey hey I have a video tutorial for this look, I posted it last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 youtube.com/lilpumpkinpie05_

 
Ok, I just subscribed to you based on these pictures!  I am totally looking forward to watching this vid!  seriously!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 25, 2010)

I love the pictures! you're so pretty! ~_~


----------



## nychick1384 (Sep 2, 2010)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Mo6ius (Sep 4, 2010)

This is pretty <3


----------



## Chrisi85 (Sep 4, 2010)

Your first photshoot? and it's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love your necklace/jewellery!


----------

